# GOLD RUSH BAY's HO scale Haunted House



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Was noodling around and tripped over this offering - anyone ever do a build from this source?

*Gray Miniature Haunted Halloween House/Mansion Victorian House 1:87 HO Scale*

$3500
Gray Miniature Haunted Halloween House/Mansion Victorian House 1:87 HO – Gold Rush Bay






Per ebay, 5in wide x 4.5in deep x 6in high. 
Gold Rush Bay HO Scale Gray Miniature Victorian Mansion Train Haunted House | eBay


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

While it's quite nice looking, $3500 is just ridiculous.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> While it's quite nice looking, $3500 is just ridiculous.


Obviously the . dropped out when I pasted that from the website.

$35 seems like a bargain.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, definitely, at $35, it's a great find.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I picked up one of their depots recently, it’s very nicely done
















They have a lot of nice looking stuff, I plan to pick up a couple of their Victorian houses


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

I was also enamored of their Old West collection.
Old West Collection – Gold Rush Bay 

Their saloon/hotel in particular looks like it stepped right out of a movie
Miniature Old West #1 Saloon/Hotel Built Ready HO Scale Interiors Incl – Gold Rush Bay


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, the old west stuff is cool, especially that saloon, I’m an SP modeler so the San Francisco style houses they make are of interest to me, the Depot I got is actually based on an SP prototype


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I was happy to find some N scale items and made a purchase. Their designs are quite nice!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

My N scale items arrived yesterday. Quite impressive. I ordered a Gazebo and a 3-story Victorian style house. Both are VERY nicely done. So noice, that I'm not looking forward to painting them for fear I'll mess them up. I'll post pictures when I can find time to take some.

They came very well packaged, and even had little certificates of authenticity for being part of a limited edition.

Incredible detail for a 3D printed model.

Here is a pic from their web site of the gazebo that costs $15:









And here is a pic from their web site of the Victorian house that costs $30:


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I have chatted with him a couple of times, hoping he will take me up on my train station that I haven’t built yet…..


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

I received my Victorian house in HO, it is very nicely done, given all the detail I also am in fear of the painting process being already in one piece it might prove a bit trying to get the paint in the right places. Would definitely buy more if they offer something of interest.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Pics of the 2 N scale items I bought. I am also hesitant to paint it for fear of messing it up, lol


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

The passenger car interiors they have look nice too


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Incredible detail for a 3D printed model.


Not to be contrarian, but no, not really. I mean, yes, the typical $300 FDM printer for home use wouldn't do it, but an SLA Resin printer could, if we're big enough (mine isn't). But the higher grade, industrial caliber ones certainly are. And if I were going into business doing it, one of those would be my first purchase.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

For $30 and no assembly required, this thing has incredible detail.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> For $30 and no assembly required, this thing has incredible detail.


Cost is irrelevant. The material cost of that piece is about $2. The skill of the designer with the 3D modeling tool is the limiting factor, not the printer. 

Don't get me wrong -- I'd pay $30 for something like that if it fit my needs. I'm just not awed by the fact that someone can design and produce that level of detail. Knowing what I can do with a pretty basic setup, I'm not at all surprised at what someone with more skill and better equipment can make.


----------

